# How to siphon or pump honey from drum?



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Siphoning would be tough given the viscosity of honey. Even if you get the siphon started the hose would likely collapse. A honey pump works great but is not cheap. If you're top has a threaded bung, you could get a cast iron gate and tip the barrel with one of these from Northern Tool.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200356887_200356887

They also make barrell trucks that will lay the barrell on it's side.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Steve is right, you can't siphon it at all. even to pump you really need to warm it up. Tip and use gate will work, but really helps also if you warm it and be sure to open the vent bung. And be careful, don't drop 700 lbs on your foot or hand or helper.


----------

